# SCO - Scottish Pacific Group



## System (28 June 2016)

Scottish Pacific is the leading Independent Debtor Finance Provider to SMEs in Australia with approximately 20% market share by turnover.

Scottish Pacific has over 250 employees serving over 1,600 clients across Australia and New Zealand.

It is anticipated that SCO will list on the ASX during July 2016.

http://www.scottishpacific.com


----------



## greggles (24 September 2018)

Scottish Pacific Group to be acquired by SME Capital Investments III Pty Ltd (an entity owned by funds  managed or advised by Affinity Equity Partners Limited and/or its affiliates) by way of scheme of arrangement at $4.40 per share.



> *Scottish Pacific Group Limited enters into Scheme Implementation Agreement with Affinity Equity Partners*
> 
> *Overview of the Scheme *
> 
> ...


----------



## barney (26 September 2018)

greggles said:


> Scottish Pacific Group to be acquired by SME Capital Investments III Pty Ltd (an entity owned by funds  managed or advised by Affinity Equity Partners Limited and/or its affiliates) by way of scheme of arrangement at $4.40 per share.




Big Punters are happy to buy this up to $4.30 today with $28 million shares turning over. 10 cents per share doesn't sound that much but I guess 2.3% of $28 million is not bad pocket money


----------



## System (13 February 2019)

On February 12th, 2019, Scottish Pacific Group Limited (SCO) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SCO and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SCO by SME Capital Investments III Pty Ltd (an entity wholly owned by funds managed or advised by Affinity Equity Partners Limited).


----------

